# Best Water Bottles



## thebikingcello

What is your favorite Water Bottles?!


----------



## RJP Diver

I like Camelback's 21oz Podium Chill. Insulated, but not heavy/bulky. One-way jet valve. BPA-free so no bottle taste. On a hot summer day this bottle will keep ice water cold for a few hours. Fits in standard cages no problem.


----------



## jermso

x 2 for the chill


----------



## color_wolf

x3 for the chill


----------



## ManxShred

I like the Specialized "Big Mouth" standard bottles. I like a bottle where the water comes out easy instead of a tiny stream or that you need to suck.


----------



## onespeed

*Best water bottles for me are free water bottles.*

As long as they hold water, they work for me.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I have 2 Camelbak Podium bottles that I like.. 
I have 3 of those Polar insulated bottles that are nice but heavy and harder to squeeze.
Plenty of generic 21 and 24oz bottles that are just the standard fare.. 

I prefer the Podiums. I don't generally care if my drink is cold so they work for most rides.


----------



## pagey

podiums for me


----------



## ewitz

Specialized Purist


----------



## Opus51569

I have the Polar insulated as well. They are hard to squeeze, but do a nice job of keeping the water cold.


----------



## nismo73

Polar insulated


----------



## leadout_kv

Previously I had just the cheapo water bottles.

I just bought a few Podiums off Amazon.


----------



## looigi

Cheapos. Between my wife and me we have a closet full of give-away bottles from various bike shops, cycling events, etc.. The last ones we got were given away by Trek if you entered their sweepstakes during last year's TDF. They're a little stiff and hard to squeeze so I use it only for spinning class.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior

*Specialized*

Year in and year out Specialized bottles perform consistently well. 

I wait until after the ride if I want a cold beverage.


----------



## edscueth

I have the Camelback Podiums as well - was tired of cheap leaking water bottles, the Podiums are relatively leak free.


----------



## Vee

Camelbak Podium Chill here. My dad just came to me with the same question and he ended up purchasing Camelbak Podium Ice bottles.


----------



## dysfunction

I like the Chills, the Ice's are better though.


----------



## Herkwo

^^^THESE^^^ I previously used the Polar Insulated bottles but over time the valves have become stiff and very hard to open. I've since switched to the Camelbak Podium Ice bottles and am very happy so far. Final test will be seeing how they handle the summer temps in Arkansas...


----------



## pigpen

I am a freebee guy.
I have and use water bottles that are 15+ years old.


----------



## rx-79g

All my cheapos are reasonably nice bottles. If I cared about cold that much I'd just freeze one of the bottles solid before the ride.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

LDPE-5 bottles that don't make water taste like plastic:

http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/water-bottle-of-the-immortals/31-457

Nice.


----------



## rx-79g

For any plasticy tasting item, try soaking the bottle in water with a few drops of bleach. This seems to kill the plastic taste.


----------



## dysfunction

rx-79g said:


> All my cheapos are reasonably nice bottles. If I cared about cold that much I'd just freeze one of the bottles solid before the ride.


Yea, how insulated your bottle needs are is going to be very environment and taste dependent.


----------



## rx-79g

dysfunction said:


> Yea, how insulated your bottle needs are is going to be very environment and taste dependent.


I guess. But I've ridden in humid 100 degree weather, and a frozen bottle is still ice cold by the time you finish the first bottle. That's why I don't see the need for all the fanciness.

I never worry about using the dishwasher to get my bottles properly clean, either, because they are so cheap.

If I was really goint to "upgrade" my bottles, it would be to stainless steel for health reasons - no plastic at all. But LDPE plastic bottles don't leach into your water, they're cheap, don't require special care and you can have enough of them to always have a clean one or some in the freezer. Most of the new bottle or cage systems really seem like expensive solutions to non-problems - and cause problems if you are trying to make do with too few and not cleaning them well.

Maybe I'm just cheap. But I like my $2 bottles, $20 sunglasses, $12 SS cages and $15 chains which seem to be just as effective and fast as the stuff costing 10 times as much. I spend the big bucks on tires.


----------



## Sisophous

I have 2 Raleigh bottles that I got back in the early 90s. I like them for two reasons, they are soft plastic and partially clear so you can see the amount of liquid you have left. I don’t like the ubiquitous hard shell colored bottles.


----------



## gsorvino

Free ones are the best - it is just a bottle to hold liquid.


----------



## sonic_W

Consistently I only hear something between the specialized and the camelbak podiums. I've only used the podiums, and I'd recommend them as well.


----------



## rward325

Camelback Podiums here. They even came out with a large size bottle this season.


----------



## Oxtox

Podium Chill.

drinking scalding hot water in the summer is not conducive to staying hydrated.


----------



## Elfstone

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I prefer the Podiums. I don't generally care if my drink is cold so they work for most rides.


I concur...

Peace


----------



## xxl

I like the Specialized bottles; they're inexpensive, don't leak, are easy to drink from, and come in 22 oz. Plus my bike shop carries 'em, so....


----------



## JoelS

RJP Diver said:


> I like Camelback's 21oz Podium Chill. Insulated, but not heavy/bulky. One-way jet valve. BPA-free so no bottle taste. On a hot summer day this bottle will keep ice water cold for a few hours. Fits in standard cages no problem.


These are great.


----------



## pianopiano

I've been using Polar insulated bottles for a couple of years now, but lately have been using the lids from my Camelbak bottles because the valves are so awesome. I think that I'll just buy Camelbak Chill or Ice bottles next time.


----------



## superjesus

I concur with the common sentiment, Podium or Specialized bottles FTW. I'll add that after suffering some minor heat illness last summer, I'm not opposed to carrying a Camelbak these days.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I have the Podiums and the Polar insulated. I don't particularly like either one. I like bottles with large nozzles that are easy to squeeze. Neither the Podiums nor the Polars are easy to squeeze.


----------



## tracerprix

Camelbak Podium bottles are the best. They do not leak and they work well.


----------



## Golfguy

Here in Texas the Polar bottles are almost essential. I might give the Camelbak bottles a try for the valve, though.


----------



## ntnyln

Can't beat knowing what your drinking isn't gunked up.

http://cleanbottle.com/


----------



## ntnyln

Double post.


----------



## RCA

piano said:


> I've been using Polar insulated bottles for a couple of years now, but lately have been using the lids from my Camelbak bottles because the valves are so awesome. I think that I'll just buy Camelbak Chill or Ice bottles next time.


I didn't realize they would fit 
Spank you spank you very much


----------



## Mr. Versatile

ntnyln said:


> Can't beat knowing what your drinking isn't gunked up.
> 
> http://cleanbottle.com/


With a little care anyone can have a clean bottle without buying anything special. I wash my bottles after every use, usually by putting them in the dishwasher. Because the nozzles are harder to clean I put about 1/2" of Hydrogen Peroxide in the bottle, put the top on, shake up, then squirt the contents through the nozzle. Rinse and you're done. Total time...geez, I dunno, maybe 30 sec or so.


----------



## ntnyln

Mr. Versatile said:


> With a little care anyone can have a clean bottle without buying anything special. I wash my bottles after every use, usually by putting them in the dishwasher. Because the nozzles are harder to clean I put about 1/2" of Hydrogen Peroxide in the bottle, put the top on, shake up, then squirt the contents through the nozzle. Rinse and you're done. Total time...geez, I dunno, maybe 30 sec or so.




I guess you're right, it's much cheaper and easier to buy hydrogen peroxide and go through that process than it is to just unscrew the top and bottom of your bottle and wash them with your other dishes. 

I'll get off your lawn now.


----------



## rward325

ntnyln said:


> Can't beat knowing what your drinking isn't gunked up.
> 
> http://cleanbottle.com/


This falls under that "Damn I wished I'd thought of that!" category right up there with the coffee cup sleeve.


----------



## jaydilinger

Camelbak bottles i find get moldy really easily. Specialized as the same idea but with less mold issues. I always forget to rinse and clean mine out after my ride.


----------



## kmunny19

podiums. the standard specialized ones have always started to leak at the spout and around the whole cap for me. the podiums have not. plus you don't need to open/close them.


----------



## ziscwg

ntnyln said:


> I guess you're right, it's much cheaper and easier to buy hydrogen peroxide and go through that process than it is to just unscrew the top and bottom of your bottle and wash them with your other dishes.
> 
> I'll get off your lawn now.


I think you missed his point that it's not hard to clean bottles well with a short bit of time. 

Most of us would rather spend money on a nice tire than special bottles.

Your method is easier, but the top still needs to be cleaned. Once in a while they go in the dishwasher. Normally though, I just put a touch of soap in, fill it, shake it, squirt some through the nozzle and rinse.


----------



## Joe the biker

llrules00 said:


> What's the diff between the podium chill and ice bottles?


$8 per bottle


----------



## ziscwg

jaydilinger said:


> Camelbak bottles i find get moldy really easily. Specialized as the same idea but with less mold issues. I always forget to rinse and clean mine out after my ride.


It also depends on what you put in your bottles. Nuun, Elixor, clean easy. Cytomax, Heed, not so much.


----------



## Peanya

I knew there would be a myriad of responses to that question! I have 3 polar bottles that I got for doing a ride (Great Escape hosted by Pearland Cycling Club), and that's what I use. Before that, I used the Specialized bottle, the one I got free. I now have like four of them, that I just don't use. I live in Texas, so keeping my water cool on 100+ days is nice.


----------



## Sisophous

I purchased 3 of these hours ago. Never had one before but they claim it will not leave a plastic taste or smell which I find most bottles leave.

Soma Fabrications Polypropylene Bicycle Water Bottle - BPA FREE

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MRVAH2/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## velodog

Full ones.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

thebikingcello said:


> What is your favorite Water Bottles?!


Camelbak Podium Big Chill.

Water doesn't taste bad, the big valve means you can drink quickly, and they're insulated.

The Big Chill is a 25oz bottle.


----------



## black_box

"Most Plastic Products Release Estrogenic Chemicals: A Potential Health Problem That Can Be Solved"

http://ehp03.niehs.nih.gov/article/fetchArticle.action?articleURI=info:doi/10.1289/ehp.1003220

BPA isn't the only estrogenic chemical and some plastics only leach (or leach more readily) when "stressed" by microwaving (reheating lunch?), running through dishwasher, or exposing to sunlight (UV stress, like when you're out riding.

The authors have affiliations with PlastiPure who makes (or just certifies?) estrogenic-free bottles and things. Hydrapak makes one here: $8 each or 3 for 20. I haven't tried them yet, but the study was an interesting read.


----------



## qatarbhoy

I ride in desert temps over 100F so I got a Camelbak Podium bottle (and picked up another free that someone discarded during the Tour of Qatar). I've only used them over the winter here so far, with fridge-chilled water, and they didn't seem to keep the water much cooler than water in normal bottles. I hope I will see some results using ice-water over the summer. They're also not easy to squeeze but at least they don't leak, whereas the Elite bottles used by pro tour teams are awful - they are a devil to close properly and the lids leak horribly. No wonder they get chucked away.

I only use plain water or add Nuun, and I've never had to do anything more than rinse my bottles out and air dry them: no funk, no mess, no mustiness.


----------



## Vibe

I have the podium chill but since I need another one anyway I will try the podium ice.


----------



## Tort

Podiums here, once you use the jet valve there's no going back. The Polars are to hard to squeeze.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Mistake. Sorry.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

velodog said:


> Full ones.


:thumbsup: Best post of the thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## thebikingcello

Mr. Versatile said:


> :thumbsup: Best post of the thread! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: I agree!:thumbsup:


----------



## redliner

*Gel-Bot*

I thought this was a dumb idea when I first saw them, it may still be. These are the bottles with a small resevoir for Hammer Gel, or something else, attached to the lid. A 2- way valve lets you switch off either gel, or fluid, or combine them. I really need to simplify getting something besides fluid, when I'm killing myself in a race. Has anyone used them?


----------



## realbiker

I used to depend on freebee water bottles, too, but lately I'm concerned about the cheap plastic containers. I like to use aluminum or stainless steel custom water bottles because they still fit into my bike's cage without the risks that plastic bottles present. Plus the insulated bottles keep my water cold! (A preference of mine.)


----------



## xjbaylor

realbiker said:


> I used to depend on freebee water bottles, too, but lately I'm concerned about the cheap plastic containers. I like to use aluminum or stainless steel custom water bottles because they still fit into my bike's cage without the risks that plastic bottles present. Plus the insulated bottles keep my water cold! (A preference of mine.)


I don't really like responding to 4 month old threads, but how do you get a quick drink while, say, grinding up a climb from an aluminum bottle? It seems you would need two hands to get the bottle open, which isn't a big deal on the flats on your own, but might present a hazard in a group. Beyond that, one of the upsides of a plastic bottle is being able to squeeze the bottle to drink more quickly. 

The aluminum bottle might be nice for after a ride, but it seems to present a lot of challenges without much benefit.


----------



## BostonG

pigpen said:


> I am a freebee guy.
> I have and use water bottles that are 15+ years old.


I'm a freebee guy too but 15 yrs old? Plastic leaches toxins. Unless of course the 15 yr old bottles are fro display purposes


----------



## Bill2

Nalgene ATB bottle- great lid.


----------



## Camilo

Don't care if water is cold or warm as long as it's wet, so I just use bottles I happen to have or buy ones I think look cool.

I'm wondering about the Camelback insulated ones - do they help keep things from freezing in the winter (like when skiing?). If you fill them with warm or hot-ish water will it keep it warm longer than a regular bottle?

Thanks.


----------



## xjbaylor

Camilo said:


> Don't care if water is cold or warm as long as it's wet, so I just use bottles I happen to have or buy ones I think look cool.
> 
> I'm wondering about the Camelback insulated ones - do they help keep things from freezing in the winter (like when skiing?). If you fill them with warm or hot-ish water will it keep it warm longer than a regular bottle?
> 
> Thanks.


When you are riding 100+ miles in 100* heat you will care if it is cold. At the very least you will prefer it. 

As far as insulation from the cold, yep. It works that way too.


----------



## The Weasel

I like the Polar insulated.
I just bought a replacement and it seems easier to squeeze than the 4 year old bottle it replaced. Never seemed like such a big deal in the first place though.


----------



## JasonB176

Another vote for Camelback. I love how you don't have to lift anything to get liquid out AND it never leaks. It also at least claims to not have that carcinogenic type of plastic.


----------



## ddimick

Podium Chill with the mud caps. Harder to operate with one hand but you don't get a side of grit with your liquids.


----------



## Peter P.

I like the Camelbak Podium and the new Specialized Purist because they are leakproof. Most of the cheap plastic spout waterbottles dribble liquid down your chin.


----------



## snosaw

I use what ever holds water. I wait for the cold drink after the ride and they usually come in a glass bottle.


----------



## jcgill

Camelbak Podium Chill, better than anything else!:thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

dysfunction said:


> I like the Chills, the Ice's are better though.


I have 6 of the regular Podium bottles and 2 of the Podium Ice bottles. In May I went for a ride in the early afternoon and was seriously suffering from heat exhaustion. My breath was extremely hot and it was going acorss my face and making me hotter. That was the first day I took a Podium Ice bottle along. It was my 2nd bottle, and within the first 10 miles I had finished my first bottle. At that point, I decided to cut the ride from 30 miles to 17. When I took a drink out of that Podium Ice, the result was amazing. The drink mix was really cold and really refreshing. That bottle saw me through the next 7 miles and now I use 2 Podium Ice bottles during the hot weather. The regular Podium bottles will be reserved for the fall, winter, and early spring.

Camelbak's customer service is awesome too. One of the rubber covers to the bite valves split in half. I e-mailed them about it, offering to pay for some new ones, and stating that I had not been able to find them for sale online anywhere. The customer service rep wrote back in 24 hours, asked what my address was, and said she would send me a new one. She didn't send me a new one, but eight new ones. I told her I would mention it whenever the chance arose.

Oh yeah, I really like the fact that the Podium bottles do not leak all over the place. Prior to these bottles, I have been constantly wiping my bikes clean of drink mix, and that stuff didn't come off all that easily.

Now, I just need to find some more Podium Ice bottles at a decent price.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Yup, I like my Podium Chills but then I saw they did a Podium Ice... I could use the upgrade in this heat... For now I just put more ice in the bottle at the start of the ride!


----------



## bdaghisallo1

I am a big fan of the Podium bottles, but I am not much for the tops. Unlike most everyone else, I find that the tops leak through the threads unless I REALLY tighten them hard. I use the Polar bottle tops on the Podium Ice bottles and couldn't be happier with them. I find the Podium tops a little hard to grab between my teeth than the Polar tops because they don't have a lip on them, as the Polar and traditional nozzles do. Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## trener1

I go with the Polar insulated when it's hot out, and the Specialized purists the rest of the time.


----------



## quantum

I usually ride in hot temps so I go for something insulated. I currently use the CamelBak Podium Ice. A bit pricey but worth it (to me). If you start out with ice in the bottle it will keep colder longer that the Polars. And they are easier to squeeze than the Polars. Also, valves work very well.

One drawback, the Podium Ice bottles are 21oz., you can get Polars in 24oz.


----------



## justslow

Bill2 said:


> Nalgene ATB bottle- great lid.


+1 Last for years. Don't care too much for the extra lid and remove it. You can order extra lids from them and continue to use the same bottle, though the top may have gotten somewhat gross. Brought a podium when they first came out, didn't think they were that great.


----------



## excellentadventure

What other insulated bottles do you all like?


----------



## inthesticks

I love my podium chill's...not so much that they keep cooler its that they dont spit water on every bump! I wish they made them in small/shorter bottles as I cant really run them in my second cage due to height of TT.


----------



## Mdeth1313

piano said:


> I've been using Polar insulated bottles for a couple of years now, but lately have been using the lids from my Camelbak bottles because the valves are so awesome. I think that I'll just buy Camelbak Chill or Ice bottles next time.



camelback tops will work w/ the newer polar bottles as well


----------



## Zeekster64

It's a bottle...

As long as it's BPA free then it's ok in my books. The trick is to keep them clean. Do not neglect to give it a quick rinse after a ride otherwise you will see a science experiment in progress


----------



## Glynis27

CamelBak Podium Chill for me. Love the valve, lid, insulation and shape of the bottle. They are the only bottles that have never leaked on me, with the valve open or not. Too many times have I driven to the start of a road or MTB ride only to find that my bottles have emptied themselves all over my passenger seat leaving me with a wet seat and no water.


----------



## Fusternc

Camelbak Podium Ice for me as well


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Re: the Camelback Ice bottles. I've never seen one. Are they hard to squeeze? I almost never use my Polar bottles because they're so stiff.


----------



## CleavesF

redliner said:


> I thought this was a dumb idea when I first saw them, it may still be. These are the bottles with a small resevoir for Hammer Gel, or something else, attached to the lid. A 2- way valve lets you switch off either gel, or fluid, or combine them. I really need to simplify getting something besides fluid, when I'm killing myself in a race. Has anyone used them?


I own one. I use it in races. It's so much easier than having to rip one open. 

Good product, holds well. Hard to clean  and expensive.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Mr. Versatile said:


> Re: the Camelback Ice bottles. I've never seen one. Are they hard to squeeze? I almost never use my Polar bottles because they're so stiff.


I find both the Camelbak Ice and Chill bottles much easier to squeeze than the Polar bottles, with the Ice being slightly easier. The regular, non-insulated, Camelbak Podium bottles are quite a bit harder to squeeze, ime.


----------



## triguy01

Camelbak bottles with the one-way valve are awesome for cycling or long runs.


----------



## 55x11

JoelS said:


> These are great.


Agreed. Now they have Podium Big Chill, 25oz:
Amazon.com: Camelbak Podium Big Chill Bottle 25 oz: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Hopefully the Podium Big Ice will follow soon.


----------



## 55x11

Mdeth1313 said:


> camelback tops will work w/ the newer polar bottles as well


tops will fit, but squeezing is more difficult due to hard insulation (and that's how you get water out).


----------



## Peter_leo

LIVESTRONG water bottle


----------



## snosaw

I don't carry water...
If I don't carry water, I can save about 26g for the bottle, 35-40g for the cage and about 650g for a full bottle (23 oz bottle). So skipping all water and the associated accessories, I can shave 711g's off my bike per full bottle, cage, etc.! That's 1422g's if you carry two!
Who needs to pay for Ti or carbon...just skip water!


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Whatever is free or gifted - came with organized rides, bike purchases, Christmas, etc. I don't think I've ever bought a water bottle. Got a whole cupboard full of them.


----------



## F45

On the recommendations here I got two Big Chill bottles. They are a good product.


----------



## the_don

F45 said:


> On the recommendations here I got two Big Chill bottles. They are a good product.


I concur, except that I replace 'good' with 'the eat thing since sliced bread'


----------



## JCork

Podium. Chill.


----------



## jjsteeno

*Specialized Purist*



ewitz said:


> Specialized Purist


I'm a fan of these also. But, a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## 55x11

snosaw said:


> I don't carry water...
> If I don't carry water, I can save about 26g for the bottle, 35-40g for the cage and about 650g for a full bottle (23 oz bottle). So skipping all water and the associated accessories, I can shave 711g's off my bike per full bottle, cage, etc.! That's 1422g's if you carry two!
> Who needs to pay for Ti or carbon...just skip water!


id you are truly hard-core weight weenie, you should remove your seatpost and saddle, that will save some weight too. And go fixed gear, no brakes, plus drill holes in a frame - can get under 8 lbs!


----------



## dhtucker4

I like the Polar (three 24 ounces, two 21 ounces - one 24 ounce is for Cytomax, Gatorade, Powerade, or Accelerade). I have two Clean Bottles - it has a screw-in bottom, less gunk that accumulates, but they aren't insulated (that when ice comes in handy). I used to have three Zefal liter waterbottles, but two liters of water is heavy - and they aren't insulated.


----------



## F45

the_don said:


> I concur, except that I replace 'good' with 'the eat thing since sliced bread'


You appear to have "eating" on your mind.


----------

